# STEVE McQUEENS DOCUMENTED VINTAGE 1898 SILVER KING BICYCLE FOR SALE ON EBAY NOW !



## moviethings (Feb 5, 2013)

steve mcqueen's vintage 1898 silver king bicycle with letter from his widow..

mcqueens items have gone through the roof in the past few years..


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200890743655&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 5, 2013)

*WOW really WOW*

That Badge is really something! Not a huge Steve fan but that bike is super cool!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 5, 2013)

Anything laminated, like this letter of authinticity, is considered low value.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Anything laminated, like this letter of authinticity, is considered low value.




Most letters or certificates of authenticity are worthless-laminated or not. I believe a catalog(s) was produced for the McQueen sale. If so it would be easy enough to find the lot # with a description which should verify whether or not this was owned by McQueen. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 6, 2013)

Big deal, it would be more impressive if the original owner were selling it.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 6, 2013)

*Steve McQueen Name No Big Deal To Me*

That is a cool bike but Steve McQueen owned a zillion bicycles and motorcycles.He  had people buy every Indian m/c they could find,he probably never even rode most of his stuff. I know a guy that bought a post war Chief that McQueen supposably owned and rode in the movie "The Great Escape" I didnt want to tell him that McQueen rode no such thing in that movie but it  was a sweet bike and he was excited about over paying for his prize.


----------



## John (Feb 6, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Big deal, it would be more impressive if the original owner were selling it.




Especially since he is dead.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 6, 2013)

John said:


> Especially since he is dead.




Ya, Steve and the original owner.


----------

